# Happy Festivus To The BC Aquaria Gang !!!!!!!



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

It's that time of the year again and I just wanted to let everybody here know that I recently made a sizeable contribution to my favourite charity under the BC Aquaria name.


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

what generosity , there are some really great people on this forum and this is a perfect example

what kind of charity is it?


----------



## badrad (Aug 6, 2012)

It was a Seinfeld episode.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Great add love it. LOL!!!!


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Merry Christmas


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

Festivus for the rest of us.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

merry winter solstis


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

The rest of us hahaha


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Let's give this old one a poke.....keep the Christ in "Christmas". 

With about a month left hopefully everyone will have time to enjoy themselves with family and friends.


----------

